# Home Depot type 2 storied storage building



## AngieM2

This is a 20 x 20 storage building from Home Depot. This was taken last October. The downstairs is livingroom, kitchen, and maybe a bath - upstairs is a bedroom. 
The owner told me this. I talked to him by the fence one day. I have not seen inside of it, but he did say it's finished off nice inside and he and his wife are quite comfortable.



this photo shows the cluster of buildings. He now has put a smaller storage/man cave building behind it with his big screen tv.



Just some housing ideas.


----------



## Pelenaka

Really what more do you need ? 
Around here there is a company caled Duro shed ... ah nope they went out of business but same concept. Hubby & I looked at their models one day last Summer. A quick & easy way to put up a very small cabin.
Didn't Hill top daisy do something simular?

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## dragonjaze

Yeah, I've read quite a few web pages about converting kit barns/sheds into small houses.

But I want a one-level house.

A lot of these have been finished very nicely, and you can't tell they are sold as sheds!


----------



## MushCreek

I think having a cluster of small buildings is a great idea! Why heat more than you need at any given time? I'm jealous of those who live in areas where you can get away with it, though. In most places, buildings like that won't meet code for a variety of reasons. When we were shopping for land in rural SC, many lots had minimum square footage rules in place- one area required 2400 square feet! With all the foofraw about being more environmentally correct, I hope those laws start to change.


----------



## AngieM2

MushCreek - where that Home Depot is must not have those codes. Same little town, about 2 or 3 miles from the Home Depot, is a smaller storage shed home - looks like one of those rent to own. I've not talked to these people.

this is taken same day as the above photos.



zoomed shot


----------



## tnokie

My wife and I have been kicking this ideal around for our new land in Okla. Angie how about baking some cookies and being neighborly and get us some inside shots and maybe even measurements and anything else you can glean from them!lol(please)


----------



## AngieM2

I don't think I can do that this week, but maybe next weekend. 

The little storage building above, those people. They have added a 2nd shed a bit more utility type, same type of building but not so much windows - right next to this one but on it's right side as you look at it. That seems to be for just storage.


----------



## glazed

I've often dreamed, these past six years or so, of a little village ... a cluster of small buildings ... using the outdoors as hallways ... one for main kitchen/living, another for bathroom, 2-3 for bedrooms, one for library/media room, etc ... 

Add a building as you can afford, and have no mortgage over your head.

Some of my very first posts here at HT were about this very subject.


:donut:


----------



## Sonshine

We have that shed and use it as a barn for our goats. Works out great for them. DH put running water in there and we have a fridge and freezer out there. In the loft we have storage.


----------



## TnAndy

Here's something along that line. 35x75 I built in mid 90's for my wood shop.


----------



## Waiting Falcon

I have not seen but have heard about this. The house burned down and they bought two 12x24 storage buildings and connected them with a hallway.Something about them being in an L shape.But they say it is really nice and has given others a lot of thought.- Very cheap too!
Falcon


----------



## beowoulf90

MushCreek said:


> I think having a cluster of small buildings is a great idea! Why heat more than you need at any given time? I'm jealous of those who live in areas where you can get away with it, though. In most places, buildings like that won't meet code for a variety of reasons. When we were shopping for land in rural SC, many lots had minimum square footage rules in place- one area required 2400 square feet! With all the foofraw about being more environmentally correct, I hope those laws start to change.


Exactly and with the IBC being adopted by many States and local governments these type of homes won't be allowed..
In fact PA just required that sprinklers be installed in any new home.. Which raises the price of a new home by a min of $5000.
These idiots think that sprinklers will save lives when it was already required to have hard wired fire alarm systems which only cost about $500 per home, and these alarms do save lives..
But the wisdom of politicians is always suspect..

The township I'm in wanted me to pay for a permit to put up a 3 season green house, with no electric or plumbing.. I told them forget it and never built it.. But may just put one up anyway...


----------



## anette

I was in the planning stages of this very concept when DH swept me off my feet, lol. Its cheaper if you can build it yourself, of course, but I like the idea of small-home living.

anette


----------



## am1too

tnokie said:


> My wife and I have been kicking this ideal around for our new land in Okla. Angie how about baking some cookies and being neighborly and get us some inside shots and maybe even measurements and anything else you can glean from them!lol(please)


I would go to a 16' wide building w 2x12 floor joists can easily be put on any type of foundation you want. Look at trailer house lots to get area good idea on measurements. That way you can even be in that small kitchen and layout. Visit the displays in box store lumber yards - Lowes has a good display. They even have plan books that include small homes. I'm doing a 16 x 36 with possible second floor. 

Visit new home construction in various stages. That way you can see the new code and talk to the builder sometimes. They are anywhere from informative to donkeys with their tail in the air. They get all their stuff off the shelf at the lumber yard. 

Ask questions even from the brats at the lumber yard. They know what the builders are using. Do go to more than one place. Just to get a different view point and aske a question bout what the other guys said. 

Go after hours with a tape measure. The library has a code book on the reference shelf.

You can do anything 3 times before getting close to what it will cost you to have it done through a contractor.


----------



## FiddleKat

Wow! We looked at the same exact shed at our local Home Depot. I think the one we looked at maybe wasn't as big. Maybe only 15 x 15. Not sure. But it was like 8 grand. It had regular stair case going upstairs. And the framing was just like that of a house. All you would have to do is run electric and water to it and insulate in and drywall it. We had thoughts of doing that in time on a smaller scale for my studio space.


----------



## tiogacounty

am1too said:


> You can do anything 3 times before getting close to what it will cost you to have it done through a contractor.


 As a builder I don't know if I should wish this was true, or laugh that it's so absolutely silly. Currently, our market is so pathetic that there are very few competitors of mine that even attempt to build smaller homes. There simply isn't enough margin in it to make it pay. I keep slogging along because I do a significant percentage of the work myself, and end up paying myself a decent hourly wage to do so. AS in zero profit, exceptionally low overhead, just a paycheck. As the value of resales drop, the value of my work continues to decline. If I had to build a decent small home and subcontract all the work out, it would be a wash. Others, with larger overhead have lost money at it. A third the cost of a contractor's quote is possible in things like small tile jobs, and places where the sales-vultures thrive, such as replacement windows or kitchen remodels. But, here in the real world, it isn't even close.


----------



## ChristopherReed

The home depot sheds are way overpriced, My folks bought one from a local place half the price of home depot.


----------



## am1too

Yes and I have recently seen a slightly different but very adaptable for a third (almost a quarter) of the Home Depot price.


----------



## gobug

I recently bought 2 steel pallet shelf units from a metal salvage yard. The shelf units are like they use in the big box hardware stores. I erected them 5 ft from each other. This created the basic framework for a 100 sq ft shed. I wrapped the frame in 2x4's (3 horizontal belts) and then put 1x2 lathe at 1 ft vertically. Then I attached siding. I also placed in a roof, window, door, and floor. My total cost was $700. 

The size was chosen for avoiding permits. The same sized shed at HD&L was $2500 before tax. This shed was a prototype for a 200 sq ft shed on my mtn property. This is the size limit for no permit in my mtn county.

These pallet shelf units come in different heights, but the width and lengths are the same. I intend to make a 2 story shed on my mtn. The roof will be flat, not sloped, and will be made of corrugated steel, not plastic. This will enable me to make the roof into a garden with a parapet wall. Most of the materials will come from salvage.

This shed experience has seeded my mind with the thought of using salvage metal pallet shelfs in the construction of an entire home. There are mezanine structures which are used in shopping centers and big building structures for raised levels. These have available stairways etc. I need to finish my shed then go down that path. I would need to get an engineer and the county to approve it if I go further than the shed.


----------



## gobug

Regarding contractors vs doing it yourself for 1/3 the cost: This is only true if the value of your time is zero. If you have to work longer, make mistakes, and deal with the code enforcement, the comparison favors the contractor for the larger scale projects. They know the rules, procedures, and have a reputation with the code inspectors and their customers. Now there certainly are some contractors better than others. If you avoid contractors, and absolutely need one for a certain project, you may get the bottom of the deck.


----------



## ErinP

> This is only true if the value of your time is zero.


I've never understood this argument. I mean, yeah, if you're taking off time from work to do this project, it's a valid point. But most people do DIY projects in their FREE time. And that's how much that time is costing them. :shrug:

To be sure, if you live somewhere with codes and inspectors and permits and such, it might be worth your while to hire someone. Especially if you haven't got a clue where to start. 
But then for a lot of people, learning that information is worth the savings...


----------



## gobug

Time off from work, hmmm. That depends on your definition of work. Does laundry, child care, yard work, shopping, cleaning, etc. count as free time? Now hobbies, vacation, and relaxation do fall into free time.

When I build my home, I will hire an engineer. I don't know about hiring a contractor. I tend to be a do it myself type. I just know some contractors and respect their knowledge. Hence, the thought about the size of a project. I don't seek their help for the little things.

Building a shed fits into hobby, DIY type things.


----------



## Scavenger

Hey Guys...Check this out!! I'm building this, except 16x16 instead of 14x14. I have been wanting to do this for years, but I'm just now getting the chance. I have a couple of acres back in the woods to put it on and I think it's going to be great!

http://www.simplesolarhomesteading.com/


----------



## AngieM2

Scavenger - I love that little house. I have downloaded the photo of that house just for a computer desktop and dreaming.

Maybe a blog, flickr acct for photos, or whatever works to keep showing us how you progress with this.

Will you have another little building for the stuff you need for things not used everyday?


----------



## cc

I want to get one of those rent to own style buildings and finish it for a sewing-craft room. I thought about putting in a wood cook stove to heat it with and that way if the electricity goes out we would have a way to cook besides the Coleman camp stove! Have any of you done something like that? I was think about a 10 or 12 X 16, Any suggestions or ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## ErinP

gobug said:


> When I build my home, I will hire an engineer. I don't know about hiring a contractor. I tend to be a do it myself type. I just know some contractors and respect their knowledge. Hence, the thought about the size of a project. I don't seek their help for the little things.
> 
> Building a shed fits into hobby, DIY type things.


If you can afford it, more power to you! :thumb:

I can't. 
_And_, I know that building a house, while a BIG project, is not rocket science. I've helped build several. I know it's a do-able thing.
So far as laundry, child-care, yardwork, etc. I'm a mom, too and I have yet to get paid for any of those things.  Ie, it's still not "costing" me anything...


----------



## willow_girl

HD had one similar to the above on its lot last year. They were discontinuing their larger buildings and it was on sale. I was tempted ... but thought the staircase took up too much space in the floor plan. It just wasn't an efficient use of space IMO. 

I did buy a 12x20 1-story shed that also was being discontinued, and got a decent price on it! Someday I'd like to finish the inside and make a little cabin out of it ...


----------



## Scavenger

AngieM2: I will keep you informed on how it's going...gonna be slow at first though. I am just getting back to work after a much too long lay-off. As soon as the money starts flowing again...I'm on my way!! I do intend to build a small out-building and later on, dig a root cellar.


----------



## tytglovett

We took the same general idea and did that ourselves. We enclosed part of our metal barn, and built our house inside. We did the work ourselves and paid as we went. We love it and no longer have a mortgage.


----------



## roadless

tytglovett said:


> We took the same general idea and did that ourselves. We enclosed part of our metal barn, and built our house inside. We did the work ourselves and paid as we went. We love it and no longer have a mortgage.


I would love to see pictures!


----------



## longshot38

tytglovett said:


> We took the same general idea and did that ourselves. We enclosed part of our metal barn, and built our house inside. We did the work ourselves and paid as we went. We love it and no longer have a mortgage.


good on ya. love to see pics.


thanks
dean


----------



## Our Little Farm

tytglovett said:


> We took the same general idea and did that ourselves. We enclosed part of our metal barn, and built our house inside. We did the work ourselves and paid as we went. We love it and no longer have a mortgage.


Would you mind sharing some photos? 
This is something I have been interested in for quite a while.


----------

